# Middle Of The Road - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Great tune ! love it !


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for sharing your time to give it a listen...sincerely appreciated!


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

I usually love LLB videos, this one not so much. Good playing but it looked like everybody other than the backup singers wanted to be somewhere else. The lead vocals were, almost, middle of the road.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

fair enough...great thanks for the listen!


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Dale, are you using a non-standard tuning on the Tele ?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

yes sir...drop D on the low E string - sure appreciate you checking this out!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Great musicality as always Dale. 

One piece of feedback, as much as I love the singers voice on EVERY OTHER RECORDING I've seen, she's just _too_ sweet sounding for Chrissy. Gotta be dirtier! Still a pretty great cover though. 

my $0.02


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

greatly appreciate the listen and thanks for the feedback - very appreciated too! Hope all is good, and a late Happy New Year!


----------

